# Pure Love



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder how I got so lucky to be loved by this little guy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awwwwww....look at that sweet face!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh his face is just so kissable :wub: maybe mommy will give you a kiss from auntie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is so sweet.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

He's irresistible! :wub:These little one dogs are life changing. So thankful that so many of us met through them and I found the joy of doing rescue work because of them. :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, it looks like adorable Pipper is looking up at you in the picture and wondering how he got to be so lucky to have you as his Mommy. :wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:tender: He is adorable! :tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhh, lucky you both!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Ohhh, lucky you both!


Oh Sandi I love that quote. I would love to find a door plaque or a car magnet or something with that quote on it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Oh Sandi I love that quote. I would love to find a door plaque or a car magnet or something with that quote on it.


Me, too! :wub:


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Someone to love 💕


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mom's boy:wub:


----------

